# Pex in milwaukee



## bgreen1922 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a buddy in Milwaukee WI that wants me to put a bath in his basement. I want to use pex. Does anybody know if pex is legal in Milwaukee or where to find out?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You probably gotta go down south to get that stuff.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Where are you from?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pex is so easy to install, I think it was the best thing to hit the market that allowed anybody to become a plumber, your making the right choice bgreen.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

take that back , Sharkbites and Pex what a combo


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

"Milwaukee? Where is Milwaukee?" ( Richie Cunningham on Happy Days )


----------



## bgreen1922 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hyper Piper said:


> "Milwaukee? Where is Milwaukee?" ( Richie Cunningham on Happy Days )


Yes. Happy Days. Haha. South Eastern Wisconsin. bout 90 miles north of Chicago. 

I am from Green Bay WI.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I hate to bust bgreen1922 but a quick Google revealed he is an Electrician living in Milwaukee.

Mark

*First Name:*Brad
*Last Name:*Green****
*Birth Date:**/**/19**(** Years Old) 
*Occupation:*Electrician
*Sex:*Male
*Marital Status:*Single
*City:*Milwaukee
*State:*WI
*Country:*USA


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What is your occupation bgreen1922?


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

****fire utah don't google me!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

This question is questionable for someone who is supposed to be licensed, or at best, someone who works as a plumber. 

Watcha think Matt?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

:ban::thumbdown:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> :ban::thumbdown:


I am thinking so:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This thread is closed I have reason to believe bgreen1922 is not a plumber, if anyone feels my action taken are incorrect, contact the site owner about my action taken on this thread.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Ron.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

